# Fall 2021 Kidding



## ALBoerGoats

Our first doe is due in just a couple weeks! Magic is up first. She is bred to BSMF Headliner. Due date is September 10 but I will be inducing her to kid the day before while our vet is around. She is the one that had a massive uterine infection last year that ended with an emergency c-section. She is huge again this year. Her udder is twice the size it was last time as well. The last pictures are from a month ago.


----------



## K.B.

Oh boy she is big! Good luck! I hope everything goes well and pictures when they come please!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Aww. Poor girl, she's huge! I bet she can't wait for her kids to be here either!! Hope she has a smooth delivery to healthy kids. Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness. She looks like she is carrying quads. Her coat looks healthy. I can understand induceing with a Vet around for sure. Best of luck to you. Shes a beautiful doe! Yes...pictures of the wee ones when they get here! Please


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! She’s massive! Bless her heart, I hope all goes well! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats

She sure is big, that is for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Shes huge! Best wishes


----------



## Tanya

Shame man momma. She is an abnormal load...


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone! I will definitely update when we have babies! Here's a couple more does that are due over end of October and beginning of November.

Freesia is up next. She has kidded 3 times with 3 sets of triplets. Looks like she will have another set of triplets this time too.










And then there's Queen. She had triplets last time at 14 months old. She also had pregnancy toxemia so I'm keeping a very close eye on her. She looks to have 3-4 on ultrasound. She is due around November 11th.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with all of them!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic has majorly dropped already! Her ligaments are super soft too. So I'm wondering if I have the wrong due date written down🤔


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow, she really has dropped already! She's getting close! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove

Was Magic bred live or AI? 

She looks great! Hopefully no issues at all this year. I wonder if she is more comfortable now that she dropped! I'm a little excited your date may be wrong so we can see them sooner!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, she has really changed. How exciting. I do hope she does well with no problems. She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

SalteyLove said:


> Was Magic bred live or AI?
> 
> She looks great! Hopefully no issues at all this year. I wonder if she is more comfortable now that she dropped! I'm a little excited your date may be wrong so we can see them sooner!


She was bred live but if I remember correctly her heat was weird. I cycled her in with a CIDR protocol and it didn't seem like she came into heat until almost a week later. So I'm wondering if she actually was in heat sooner and got covered when I didn't see. It was such a hectic time so I don't really remember.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is sure getting there, happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The breeding date I have written down for her is actually the same day I had to do a terminal c-section on her half-sister Lucy. And I'm almost 100% certain she was bred before that.


----------



## Goatastic43

Kidda looks like she’ll have them before September 10th to me, but you never know! Happy kiddings!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here's Magic today. Her udder looks even bigger now! Poor girl. You can see in the last picture that her vulva has started to cave in from being so loose.


----------



## ksalvagno

Her udder is certainly building too.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Her udder is certainly building too.


Yes, this is the biggest I have ever seen her udder. It was much smaller last year with triplets. This was her udder a week out from her due date last year. She's carrying different this year too. Much lower.


----------



## SalteyLove

12 more days? She may just make it!


----------



## thefarmgirl

She is so big! Can’t wait to see the kiddos.. definitely send pictures


----------



## thefarmgirl

I meant to put this face🥰


----------



## thefarmgirl

It seems like she could be kidding in the next 24 hours if her kids did drop but ya that is so awesome tho! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic's ligaments are completely gone today. I sat there and felt around for 5 minutes trying to find even the slightest hint of them🤣

She's also hanging off by herself so we shall see what she decides to do!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Tanya said:


> Shame man momma. She is an abnormal load...


You must not be too familiar with boers are you? Not abnormal at all especially if she has a litter in there which I’m sure she does have.
Happy kidding! Can’t wait to see what she has. I hope it’s a lot cooler up your way then it is here, we have another glorious heat wave hit again 🥵


----------



## toth boer goats

Kids soon, happy kidding.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oooo, so exciting!!! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

AndersonRanch said:


> You must not be too familiar with boers are you? Not abnormal at all especially if she has a litter in there which I’m sure she does have.
> Happy kidding! Can’t wait to see what she has. I hope it’s a lot cooler up your way then it is here, we have another glorious heat wave hit again 🥵


Thank you! Unfortunately, it's supposed to be 100 today and tomorrow but then we should drop into the 90s.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww Majic is looking good & ready. That udder is their, ready to feed her triplets! 2 doelings & 1 buckling! Lol lol Thats what I want to see anyway! Good luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!🥰😍🥰😍


----------



## Lil Boogie

Babies??? Cant wait!


----------



## thefarmgirl

That is soo awesome! Can’t wait to see them kids!!


----------



## thefarmgirl

Any kids yet??


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Any kidds yet? My guess is triplets. All boys. Good luck.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

My guess is trips also, but two bucklings and one doeling!! Good luck!!!


----------



## thefarmgirl

My guess is 3 also.. or she could possibly have 4 in their🤩


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I guess she was just messing around yesterday lol. I can feel her ligaments today but they are soft. She is still hanging off by herself. I think she's just super uncomfortable. I'm assuming she has 3-4 in there. Her udder wasn't nearly this size with 3 last year. But we shall see!


----------



## toth boer goats

That doe code of honor. 👀


----------



## Tanya

Ooooh.. this is the hardest part


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww...shes keeping us guessing!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Still hanging on! Though, she is miserable. She literally has no butt left lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww bless her heart. She looks like she is getting uncomfortable. Keep us posted. Cant wait to see her wee ones!


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl.


----------



## Tanya

Wide load. I say 2 healthy does.


----------



## thefarmgirl

ALBoerGoats said:


> Still hanging on! Though, she is miserable. She literally has no butt left lol
> View attachment 212302
> View attachment 212303


Oh my! She is looking very pregnant! Hopefully she gets the load off soon!


----------



## double j




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Come on Magic, release your little hostages already!! We all can't to see how many you have in there!! 😁


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looks like she's waiting it out lol she's miserable. Grinds her teeth when she walks. No ketones in her urine so that is good.








Magic







youtube.com


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thank goodness no ketones. Bless her heart. Shes miserable! Hope they get her soon for her!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, she does look uncomfortable.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Just looking at her makes me hurt. Poor girl. Only 5 more days. She could really go anytime now.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Bless her heart. She is definitely really close.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh poor, poor girl!! Bless her big heart!! I hope everything goes well for her!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Just checked her ketones again. It almost looks like she's at trace now. Opinions? I tested a strip in water and compared it to hers. Hers is definitely darker. But not sure if it qualifies as trace.


----------



## Goatastic43

Sorry for the dumb question, but what is a ketone?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

My guess is Monday night, the moon will be new. 2 bucklings and a doeling.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what is a ketone?


Ketones show up in a doe's urine when she has pregnancy toxemia. Which can be deadly.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> My guess is Monday night, the moon will be new. 2 bucklings and a doeling.


I guessed 2 bucklings and 1 doeling as well!


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh ok…had no idea! Thanks for answering! So does that mean you’ll have to give her something like brown sugar to treat (or something with glucose in it)?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I guessed 2 bucklings and 1 doeling as well!


Want to guess when the hostages will be released?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh ok…had no idea! Thanks for answering! So does that mean you’ll have to give her something like brown sugar to treat? (If she has it)


There are a couple different things you can use to treat it. Along with upping carb intake. At this point, if she has it I would just induce. She's far enough along to have viable kids at this point and I'd rather put her in labor before she would go downhill. They can go down fast.

I dealt with toxemia for the first time earlier this year in another doe. She tested negative for ketones in the morning and by the afternoon she had a large amount and was down. She was only 143 days along but in order to try to save her, I induced. She kidded the next day with triplets. Babies were slightly premature but I was able to save them all and the doe. And since I induced her immediately she had enough energy to deliver them on her own.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Want to guess when the hostages will be released?


Hmmm...soon!! Lol! I think I'm going to go with Monday too, but I don't know...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would check again in an hour or so. Its showing closer to trace than 0


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Strips are definitely trace this evening. So, she has been induced. She's so miserable anyways so I think it is for the best. She's also talking a lot so she may be working on it already anyways.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...Im glad you induced. Bless her, shes such a good doe. Please keep us posted on how she is doing, and her wee ones. Good luck & happy kidding!


----------



## Tanya

Good luck. I say a buckling and a doe.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Praying everything goes well and she has healthy kids! 🙏💙💙💜


----------



## Goatastic43

Any kids yet? I hope all went well!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Definitely glad I went ahead and induced. Here's her test this morning. She should kid this evening or in the morning. Typically takes about 30-36 hrs for them to kid after inducing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GREAT JOB CATCHING THOSE KETONE.COUNTS! GREAT GOAT PARENT🥰😁


----------



## Tanya

Praying for healthy babies


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> GREAT JOB CATCHING THOSE KETONE.COUNTS! GREAT GOAT PARENT🥰😁


I agree!! Magic is super lucky to have you as her amazing owner!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hows big mama?


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope she kids without issues. 
Happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you guys! She's doing ok. Just super uncomfortable and grinding her teeth. She was off by herself so I moved her into the kidding pen. Ketones are high now. I can see small contractions every now and then so definitely early labor.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Poor girl. I hope she has an easy birth.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww bless her heart! Im glad she is alone and can get busy haveing those wee one. Sending prayers! Happy kidding!


----------



## SalteyLove

Okay Magic, stay healthy and make it easy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Contractions are getting closer. I checked her cervix and she's about 3 fingers dilated. Her cervix is nice and soft which is great!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay!! Come on Magic!!


----------



## double j

Praying for healthy babies! And Mama!


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## Lil Boogie

Yay!!! Baby!!!!!! Im betting she has 3


----------



## Lil Boogie

How is she? Is the baby okay? Boy, girl??????


----------



## ALBoerGoats

2 boys and a girl! All are healthy and happy so far!


----------



## Tanya

Yay. Congratulations


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats!!! Is she done?


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

Oh congrats!! So glad to hear that everything went well 🙂


----------



## double j

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! How cute! I bet she’s feels a lot better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How Wonderful! Triplets! Yay Magic! So happy for you guys! All 3 healthy & happy! I would love some.more pictures, whenever you have time! Congrats!!!
Please put them on the 2021 Kidding Tally! Need.to keep our #s up!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Congratulations! What a good mama and beautiful babies.


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats, glad it went well.
Now to relieve her from pressure in that udder.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay!! So cute! Glad everything went well!!

@NigerianNewbie we were right with the number of bucklings and doelings!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thanks! Everyone is doing well this morning. Magic is still working on passing the placenta but is making progress and still contracting. I milked a bunch of colostrum out so now the babies can eat off her two bigger nipples. They were just eating off the little ones last night. That really helped to Kickstart those contractions again. Hopefully she will pass it soon. And then I'll flush her uterus just to be sure it's good.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Soooo cute! Glad to hear they are doing great and mama is doing well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful Triplets! Magic did it AGAIN! Congrats!🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So adorable!! 🥰 Glad to hear everyone is doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to see and hear they are doing well.

Kids are adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie

They are stinki'n cute!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Babies are doing great but looks like Magic retained part of the placenta and now has a uterine infection. 105.5 temp las night. She got banamine, excenel, and I flushed her uterus. She seems to be feeling a little better this morning.


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> Babies are doing great but looks like Magic retained part of the placenta and now has a uterine infection. 105.5 temp las night. She got banamine, excenel, and I flushed her uterus. She seems to be feeling a little better this morning.


Oh no! Hope shes okay!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I do hope her fever breaks, and she fully.recovers! Youre Doing Great! Keep up.the GREAT JOB!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She's not doing great. Fever spiked back up to 105.6. I was able to get it down to 104 with banamine. She has diarrhea so will do a fecal on her tomorrow. Vet is going to place an IV catheter tomorrow so I can administer fluids via that. She has a snotty nose today too. 

I think part of the issue is that my vet told me to give the cattle dose of Excenel which is 1cc per 100 lbs. But everything I've read online says to give 6 cc per 100 lbs. So I upped that today. I'm hoping it starts to kick in soon. She is eating more and drinking this evening. Babies aren't getting quite enough milk so I am supplementing them.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd flush her uterus 3 days in a row. I hope she does ok for you.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh no! So sorry to hear Magic still isn't felling the best. Hope she pulls through soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Are you dissolving a uterine bolus when flushing her? What are you using?

Praying she will be ok. 🙏


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Update on Magic 

It has been a really tough few days. She laid on one of her babies and killed him. I had been out there like 10 minutes before hand and everyone was fine. Went back out to give her some meds and found him under her. I attempted CPR for about 10 minutes with no luck. Absolutely heartbreaking. I penned the other two babies up and they are now bottle babies. They are next to her so that she has company.

I really thought I was going to lose her that same night because it looked like she was giving up. So, I basically threw everything I could think of at her. She had stopped eating and looked absolutely terrible. Diarrhea probably from coccidiosis so I started treatment for that. I really thought she would be gone at my 3 am check that night. But somehow she is still hanging on. I gave her some oak tree and blackberry bush trimmings which she finally munched on.

I gave her two bags of fluid SQ yesterday. Wanted to do it IV but she was pretty dehydrated and I couldn't get a vein. After that she wanted to get up and walk so I let her out of the trailer and into the front yard. She ate some weeds here and there. A friend brought over a bale of alfalfa and some olive tree clippings. She is now eating both! And finally drinking again. Her poop is starting to firm up as well. I have her on Excenel daily. Today is day 5 of that. Her temp has still been slightly high so I gave her banamine last night but today it is better. She's definitely not out of the woods yet but doing a little better! I'm going to see if I can hit a vein today for more fluids.

We are also on quarantine now since my parents tested positive for Covid and they watch my kids. They are pretty sick so I have been taking care of them as well. My husband and I are fully vaccinated but we are feeling symptoms as well, though not as severe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh my goodness . Im sorry you are going through this. Im so sorry, you lost 1 buckling. Magic does look rough, but good for all shes been through. The kids look good. 
Yes unfortunately being vacinated does not keep you from getting the virus. I do hope your family gets well soon. Grab some rest when & where you can.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh no! I’m so sorry! That’s a lot to have going on in a week! I hope you all make a full, quick recovery, Magic included!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Very sorry to hear you had/having a really rough week!! Sending prays your way!! Hope everyone to gets better soon!! 🙏🙏


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you are going through so much. Prayers for everyone. I'd do the Excenel for 14 days to be sure things clear up.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you everyone. I will be taking Magic to the vet tomorrow or Wednesday so that she can run bloodtests. Would like to see what her kidney and liver function is like.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here they are tonight. Magic is so tough and determined to fight this.


----------



## Tanya

You are a strong goat mom.... you are such a good human. I am so sorry you lost a baby but I am happy that this week is getting better for you to an extent. Your two babies are beautiful. Magic will do it. With your help.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm crying tears of joy right now. I decided to let the babies out to play this morning. Two minutes later I hear footsteps and see Magic coming out from the trailer to look for them. This is the first time she's attempted to nurse them in days. She was also chewing her cud this morning. Both are great signs!😭❤


----------



## Tanya

Go Magic


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is wonderful! What a great picture too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, that brought tears to my eyes as well, so precious.

A mother’s love is something that will be good for her and her babies to help her recoup and want to live.
Prayers for all. 🙏


----------



## NigerianNewbie

toth boer goats, my sentiments exactly. Ditto! AlBoerGoats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a beautiful picture. She finally gets to love her kids! I do hope she gets over a this and gets healthy. The twins are adorable.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Good job Magic!! Don't you ever give up!! Your babies need you! Keep on fighting strong girl you WILL get through this!!

That picture is so amazing, what a beautiful sight. You are an amazing goat owner! Magic is very, very lucky to have you help her fight ever step of the way. Keep up the fabulous work. I believe you can and will get through this! Stay strong and keep fighting!! 🙏 💪😘


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you NigerianNewbie. 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie

Im so happy for her and you!!!


----------



## K.B.

ALBoerGoats said:


> View attachment 212661
> 
> I'm crying tears of joy right now. I decided to let the babies out to play this morning. Two minutes later I hear footsteps and see Magic coming out from the trailer to look for them. This is the first time she's attempted to nurse them in days. She was also chewing her cud this morning. Both are great signs!


That's wonder news! How's it going now! And I agree that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Magic and her babies are doing great. I am still supplementing them with milk but they are doing great. My 2 yr old son is absolutely obsessed with them and is out there all day playing with them lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Next up we have Freesia and Queen. Freesia is supposed to be due end of October but really hasn't started bagging up. I did an ultrasound and the kids are big and bouncing around so I think she's just taking her sweet time lol.

Also did an ultrasound on Queen who is due November 11th and she looks absolutely full of kids. She started bagging up a couple weeks ago now.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, Magic's kids are getting so big!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Cute picture!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Freesia and Queen are such pretty girls!! Can't wait to see their kids!! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love the twins & your Son..cute picture. Your girls look very good. I hope they kid easy & have healthy wee ones!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I hope everything goes smoothly for Freesia and Queen. 
That is such a great picture of the twins and your son. Love it!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Coyote is heading up to Oregon tomorrow for a hot date with "KSK Ranch The Only Sertoli"! Super excited about this cross!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

WOW. I'm speechless. I don't know much about Boers, but they look too good for words to express. Can't wait to see the kids from this breath-taking pair!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So exciting. 

Super cute with the babies and your son.


----------



## Lil Boogie

How is everything and everyone?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Freesia is now less than 3 weeks out from her due date and Queen is 4 weeks. They are both quite round!


----------



## K.B.

Wow


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness, both with triplets? Good luck kidding! Praying for healthy happy birthing!💕


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> Freesia is now less than 3 weeks out from her due date and Queen is 4 weeks. They are both quite round!
> View attachment 213732
> 
> View attachment 213734


Oh my! What big girls!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness, both with triplets? Good luck kidding! Praying for healthy happy birthing!💕


Freesia always has triplets so I'm assuming she has 3. Queen ultrasounded with 3-4 at around 50 days so I'm nervous to see what she has lol. She had triplets her first kidding and she's bigger this time.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Hope they both have a smooth and easy delivery to healthy, bouncy kids!! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is carrying a lot in there. 

She looks like she swallowed a beach ball.


----------



## FizzyGoats

They looks so uncomfortable. In less than a month, you’ll have a little herd of babies running around. I can’t wait to see them!


----------



## Lil Boogie

They look like big ol prgo gals lol..


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Came home from an appointment to find that Freesia had delivered a massive single doeling! She was already up nursing but still wet.


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> View attachment 214744
> 
> Came home from an appointment to find that Freesia had delivered a massive single doeling! She was already up nursing but still wet.


What a biggen! Congrats!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Goatastic43

Wowsie! I can’t believe that’s a girl! She huge! I bet she will do great! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congrats!! I can't believe she only had one in there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a nice big doeling! Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, super cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a big, beautiful girl! Congratulations.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congratulations!! She is huge and and very healthy looking! Glad everything went well! She is adorable.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Both Freesia and the doeling are doing great today! It looked like she had an entropion eyelid last night so I rolled it and applied ointment. Today it has been completely normal.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is a beauty!💗💝


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Beautiful!! Love her wavy coat! 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Such a gorgeous doeling! If it were me I would be making plans to retain her! Ps, I know its early lol..


----------



## toth boer goats

She is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hows it going? Whens the next doe due?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Rightnow, apparently lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww go pretty mama! Lets see.that suprise you have for us!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Good luck! Hopefully all goes smoothly 🤞


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay!! It's baby time! Hope everything goes well and the kids are healthy and full of life!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

2 bucklings and a doeling!


----------



## Goatastic43

Wohoo! Congrats! What cuties! ️


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congratulations!! They are adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww what Beauties! Congrats! They all look good! Good Job!💕💗💓


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congrats 🎉


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Look at these cuties😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh goodness, the are too cute! Love the first pic!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Adorable! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh! The tongue!!!! It’s to much!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Congrats on the adorable cuties!! They look so nice and healthy!


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> View attachment 215326
> 
> 2 bucklings and a doeling!


Omg!!!❤❤❤😍😍😍😝😍😍 yay!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Has anyone had a baby born with possible facial paralysis? This boy always has his tongue out one side. There's nothing structurally wrong. Bite is good and no defects. He eats fine too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Maybe the problem is the tongue.


----------



## toth boer goats

Is the tongue swollen?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Tongue doesn't look swollen at all. Fairly uncomplicated birth besides being a frank breech. Maybe he just needs to grow into it lol


----------



## Goatastic43

I wonder if he needs to learn to use it? May sound strange, but we had a buckling who figured out he had a tongue and wiggled it around in the air for 5 minutes straight!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Who's due next, @ALBoerGoats ?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial is due next. She is due around the end of January/beginning of February. Looks to have quads on ultrasound. She had quads last time so I won't be surprised. 








Here's a picture from her last pregnancy. Her quads were all 8 lbs each.


----------



## Tanya

Wow. Wide load. She looks like she has a good length to her


----------



## toth boer goats

The tongue thing is strange. 
She may end up normal after she begins to know how to use it.


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> Glacial is due next. She is due around the end of January/beginning of February. Looks to have quads on ultrasound. She had quads last time so I won't be surprised.
> View attachment 215446
> 
> Here's a picture from her last pregnancy. Her quads were all 8 lbs each.
> View attachment 215447


Oh wow! She was huge!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here are some of the girls due in February. Everyone is looking quite round. I think we will have lots of kids. These girls are on hay and pasture only right now. We have a total of 10 does due.

















































Also, just found out that I will be having elbow surgery mid January so won't be able to use my right arm much. Hopefully I can pull kids with my left arm! I will have to have surgery on my left arm later this year too.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The traditional doe is actually due beginning of March.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful healthy does! Lets just hope & pray they all deliver easily. Maybe you can just watch this coming year. 
Ive not had any experience with a tongue issue. Sorry, hopes its just a new toy they are playing with.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Your girls look AMAZING! 🤩

Sorry about your arm(s), hope you have speedy recoveries!

I also hope all of your does have a smooth pregnancy and delivery to healthy kids!


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe, I just love that first photo! Such pretty girls! Your going to have your hands full!!

Sorry your having elbow trouble.  Hope the surgery helps


----------



## toth boer goats

They look great. 
Looks like Tabitha is hiding and playing peek a boo. 

Hope things go well at kidding time.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Looking good!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

The girls are so round! 1 month left until kids! Most are due in about 6 weeks though.


----------



## Lil Boogie

They are looking huge!!!!! Happy kiddings!!😍😍


----------



## Tanya

Wow. They are looking very uncomfortable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous girls! Can’t wait to see the kids!
Praying your surgeries go well and your does have a very easy time kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful Does. Looking GREAT!


----------



## toth boer goats

Baby bumps, they are so big.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial looks like she will pop in the next week or two. She's losing her mucus plug and looking quite round. The next doe due after her is Tabitha on Febuary 11th. And then 4 does due on the 16th! One on the 17th, 19th and 22nd. And then Coyote is due March 2nd.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Those are some big girls!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, those ladies are large! Best of luck, you should have some gorgeous babies soon 🤗😊


----------



## Lamancha Lady

WOW those are some huge girls. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats

They are all looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Big ladies!


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## ksalvagno

You have some wide loads there.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh that last red doe is beautiful!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh that last red doe is beautiful!


That's Glacial. The Only one I don't have a due date for. She's the old lady of the bunch and most likely carrying quads🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> That's Glacial. The Only one I don't have a due date for. She's the old lady of the bunch and most likely carrying quads🙂


She's a absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are so big.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I moved all the girls that are due first back home today. These girls are all so round. Can't wait to see what they have! First kids should hit the ground in week or so!









Here's Sandy. Due 2/16 but I think she will go early.
















Tabitha is due 2/11.








Cinnamon is due 2/19








Hanna is due 2/17


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They are all so big! And Sandy looks like she has some white goo. Maybe a mucus plug?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

KY Goat Girl said:


> They are all so big! And Sandy looks like she has some white goo. Maybe a mucus plug?


Yes, they have all been losing their mucus plugs for the last couple weeks. Half of them have been incontinent as well lol poor girls. Sandy is pretty bulgy back there when laying down. I think she's got at least 3 kids in there. Poor girl.


----------



## Lil Boogie

I just love looking at big preggo Boers!! Your girls are beautiful as always and looking massive!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cinnamon looks a little posty already. Such gorgeous ladies, I can’t wait to see the kids 😊😁🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

They are looking good. 
Can’t wait to see the babies.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Go time for Glacial


----------



## Rancho Draco

Happy kidding!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Whoop-whoop! Go Glacial! Praying for a safe delivery!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Triplet bucklings! 7, 8, and 9 lbs


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! They sure are cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww Congrats! They look like nice boys! I love their markings/legs/capes.

The last picture you posted of the girls running for the road made me laugh! They looked like they were running away lol! Such beautiful girls!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Glad everything went well!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they are really cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Glacial's boys are doing great! Supplementing them with bottles.


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww!


----------



## double j

Congrats


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Tabitha just had triplets! 2 boys and a girl.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Congrats on all the cute babies 🤩


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! They are so cute! Congratulations! 
Don’t forget to add them to the 2022 kidding tally!


----------



## Goatastic43

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

A huge congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## goatblessings

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Have we added them to the Tally yet? Congrats on the cute babies!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thanks everyone! I induced the next 3 does that are due last night. So, they should kid tomorrow morning. I did that so that they would kid while I'm home and not at work. Also, poor Sandy is absolutely huge and miserable. And a bit sore on her feet. I can feel and see kids moving all the way up by her rib cage on the left side. Her whole belly just jumps when those kids move. Can't wait to see what these girls have😍


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here's the 3 of them this morning.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Good luck! Happy kidding!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Happy kidding!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Woke up at the exact moment this first timer was pushing out this huge buckling! First kid sired by Justice, our 2JW Smokin Gun's Boomstick _ENNOBLED_ _SOM_ SON.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Heaven had twin bucklings. It was a really hard, traumatic birth. Both presented upside down with their heads back. Not sure if she tore or not. Really hope she will make it.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

How is Heaven? I’m praying for her.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations on the babies and I hope Heaven pulls through for you


----------



## ALBoerGoats

She's up and taking care of her boys now. Hoping she pulls through.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And a set of triplets from Sandy. 2 doelings and a buckling.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Beautiful kids! I’m so sorry Heaven had such a horrible time of it. Prayers she didn’t tear and recovers quickly!


----------



## Rancho Draco

You have a busy kidding day! Congratulations


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful kids! Praying Heaven is ok!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for Heaven. 🙏

All cute babies, glad you were there for them.


----------



## Lil Boogie

How's Heaven?.. that's a lot of blood.....


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Heaven is hanging in there for now. She has been up most of the day. She did eat and drink which is great. I did take one of her boys and graft him onto Storm.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And here's Heaven's poor vulva😳


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ouch! 🤕


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> Heaven is hanging in there for now. She has been up most of the day. She did eat and drink which is great. I did take one of her boys and graft him onto Storm.


Thats good to hear!♥. Hopefully she continues to get better and stronger.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh that's gotta hurt........ Have you out anything on it? Like preparation H?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those twins were way too big. I definately would not rebreed her to that buck. Poor Heaven, that looks like a hemmorauge. Have you had a vet check her? That is way too much blood. Poor girl.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl. 

Check her gums and inner lower eyelids. If she is anemic, that isn’t good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor baby! I’d be giving Heaven a drench with red cell to help her build back her blood supply for a few days. witch hazel can help with the swelling along with cool compresses if she’ll tolerate it. 
praying she heals quickly!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Yeah, her kids are huge. I will need to look at adjusting my feed program for these bred does I think. All the babies have been huge except for one set of triplets. And these girls were induced to kid on day 147. So, not even 150 days.
Here's Heaven and her bigger boy.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are big. 😮


----------



## Lil Boogie

So, she's okay?


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG poor Heaven and poor you I can imagine the h*ll you went through getting those big boys out and the pain for her. So glad everyone seems to be doing okay and hopefully she makes a full recovery. The babies all look great! That big boy looks half grown lol. 
It's tough to feed Boers. Over the years we think we get it figured out, and then something happens - either it's not enough, or too much, then you have years where everything goes smoothly! Repeat that year and it all goes down hill! 
We have 4 more does due and I am honestly thinking about inducing one on Tues morning to kid Wed afternoon that away I can be home and the weather will be good. Sometimes she goes a day early. I have one due on the 23rd that looks like triplets - her sister just had quads 5 days early, so now I am honestly debating inducing her to kid early too I am worried she will have big kids. Not had any kidding issues, but she is my baby so if anything happned to her... Oh goats!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Good news, Heaven is improving! Also, Another set of triplets! 2 bucks and a doe for Flame!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Glad to hear Heaven is better. That poor girl. 
Those triplets look nice. Congrats.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! Glad to hear Heaven is improving


----------



## HoosierShadow

Nice! Congrats on those triplets! They look good sized, mama sure didn't share any color with them! lol! So glad Heaven is improving! 
With Flame kidding outside, I'm guessing the weather must be really nice your way! I'm jealous, we had a real winter this year for at least January, Feb so far has been all over the place,but mostly cold.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

HoosierShadow said:


> Nice! Congrats on those triplets! They look good sized, mama sure didn't share any color with them! lol! So glad Heaven is improving!
> With Flame kidding outside, I'm guessing the weather must be really nice your way! I'm jealous, we had a real winter this year for at least January, Feb so far has been all over the place,but mostly cold.


None of my colored girls shared their color! I'm a bit frustrated with that lol but oh well. I still have 4 does left to kid including my red dapple doe and a paint doe. 

It has been in the 80s here this week in Northern CA. We really need some rain but this weather is nice for kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow

ALBoerGoats said:


> None of my colored girls shared their color! I'm a bit frustrated with that lol but oh well. I still have 4 does left to kid including my red dapple doe and a paint doe.
> 
> It has been in the 80s here this week in Northern CA. We really need some rain but this weather is nice for kidding.


I totally understand! We had the set of quads born on Wed - all traditionals lol! Although the 2 boys have dark red heads and some dapples. Their dam is a traditional with a few white specs on her head and ears - she's by a cool, ennobled Dappled paint buck. Last year she had triplet bucks, a traditional, dapple head and beautiful dapple paint. She was bred nearly the same way for this kidding (a young buck by the buck we used for the triplets), his dam is a paint, sister and grandsire are paints. I figured we wouldn't get color lol. 
Our next doe due is that does mom, and she is bred to that same young buck - last year she had solid red twin does, so I am sure this year she will have traditionals. 
Then one is bred to a red buck, watch her have traditional triplet bucks lol We bred 3 to the Dapple paint, and I keep telling myself 2 of those 'could' throw something, but knowing my luck.... haha


----------



## toth boer goats

More cuties. 

I know your frustration about color.
Sometimes we get traditionals where we don’t expect it.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Twin doelings for Cinnamon! Of course she was stingy with her dapples. I'm just happy for doelings!








Also, a huge doeling for Hanna. She also had a mummified buckling, unfortunately.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats!! Man, why she gotta be so stingy? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

They all are adorable. 

Wow, Cinnamon had black doelings. 
Did the Sire have black genes. 
Not wearing black pants, LOL 😂 but in his genetics?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

toth boer goats said:


> They all are adorable.
> 
> Wow, Cinnamon had black doelings.
> Did the Sire have black genes.
> Not wearing black pants, LOL 😂 but in his genetics?


They are actually dark red.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wow! They so look black in that first pic!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I induced Cookie yesterday morning because she is huge and miserable. We should have kids sometime today! She is in early labor now.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Happy kidding! Poor girl is giant!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oww can wait to see what she's hiding!


----------



## Goatastic43

Poor doll! I hope all goes well! Excited to see how many she has!


----------



## Tanya

Cookie ate 3 footballs and hasv1 kid hidden? She is big. Good luck cookie


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, she is huge, I see why she is uncomfortable.  Happy kidding.

In the the pics, the kids must of been wet, man they sure looked black.
Weird seeing they were not.  
I do know however, I am correct in saying, they are indeed cute. 

Sorry you didn’t get spots or dapples. 
Being very stubborn.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I'm just happy with healthy babies and does! That's the most important thing. Color is just the icing though I do love dapples lol. 

Here's Cookie right now. Feeling those contractions. Poor girl!


----------



## K.B.

Wow she's huge!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Quads for Cookie! Did great for a first timer!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Woah! Quads from a FF! She’s a champ!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boys? Girls?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

3 doelings and a buckling!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s pretty good! They sure are cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on the quads.


----------



## Goatastic43

Congratulations! Too cute! She looks a completely different goat now!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats she is a busy new mama. 

They are cute.
Color Is a bonus but sometimes they have other ideas and not give it to us. 
healthy babies is the key.


----------



## Lil Boogie

@ALBoerGoats how's miss Cookie?


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Cookie is doing great. Unfortunately, we lost the bigger red girl. I have the little red girl (3.5 lbs) and the boy in the house as bottle babies. The boy is having a hard time standing at all because his tendons are so lax. But they are eating and doing great.


----------



## Lil Boogie

ALBoerGoats said:


> Cookie is doing great. Unfortunately, we lost the bigger red girl. I have the little red girl (3.5 lbs) and the boy in the house as bottle babies. The boy is having a hard time standing at all because his tendons are so lax. But they are eating and doing great.


Aww, poor baby. I hope the rest of them continue to do good for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sorry you lost the doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry for your loss. 

Keep working with the little boy. 
You can brace his legs, if you haven’t done so already, it helps strengthen them.
Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Good news, the boy is standing and walking on his own!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here's Glacial's boy that I am keeping😍


----------



## ALBoerGoats

And here's some of the other kids


----------



## Rancho Draco

ALBoerGoats said:


> Here's Glacial's boy that I am keeping😍
> View attachment 223663
> 
> View attachment 223661
> 
> View attachment 223664
> 
> View attachment 223662


What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh those kids are gorgeous! The little boy you’re keeping is quite a chunky monkey isn’t he. I love the traditional with the spot on their chest...too cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That boy is stout! They all look great and so healthy.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

He's beautiful! He looks like he works out and has big goat biceps! They're all adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

All kids are very nice. 🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie

Beautiful! Anymore baby action?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

What a big boy your keeping! He’s gonna be N I C E when he grows up!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you all🥰 

The next doe due is Coyote. She has about 5 days to go. I'm going to start putting her in the kidding stall tonight. She is bred to Sertoli😍


----------



## toth boer goats

Can’t wait to see the kids.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oww that's EXCITING!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Looks like Coyote's belly has started to drop. She will probably kid while I'm at work the next few nights🤦‍♀️

1st picture is today. 2nd was a couple days ago.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hmm! What a belly!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That poor girl. Shes huge!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yeah, that big ol’ belly has definitely dropped. Can’t wait to see her babies.


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Twin doelings!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! They’re beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice. I hope they stay healthy and easy for Mom to take care of!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! They are dolls!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! What little cuties!


----------



## ALBoerGoats




----------



## ksalvagno

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

An update on all the babies. Unfortunately, we lost one of Tabitha's boys and one of Flame's boys. But all the other babies are doing great. They are all recovering from Orf and one has a broken leg that is healing now. It's been a wild month to say the least.


----------



## Lil Boogie

That's great! I'm sorry about the two and the broke leg, though😕. Ugh, I know what your going through... Very, very wild past month...


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad everyone is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats

How devastating, I am truly sorry for the loss of the boys. 

Hope the broken leg heals well.

The kids are cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So, apparently, Freesia got pregnant from her accidental 5 second covering by Justice when I was moving goats around on New Years Eve. Recently did an ultrasound and she's definitely bred, about 2 months out. Has been down on pasture only and is huge😬


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, she is huge! I’m so sorry to hear about the loss of the boys. I hope the one with the broken leg heals quickly and well. Hang in there, last month was weird with crazy weather and stuff. Hope it gets better🤞😀


----------



## Tanya

So sorry for your losses


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boy, she is huge!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Oh my goodness! That belly deserves it's own zip code! I can't imagine how big she'll be in 2 months!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I pray she can carry full term and deliver without trouble.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------

